# Giesemann Aquaflora T5's



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

http://www.carolinareefs.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1_20


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

http://stores.ebay.com/Seeds-Etc

http://www.aquacave.com/searchresult.aspx?CategoryID=365

I'm not seeing that particular one, but maybe one of these would special-order since they carry other models?


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Thanks for your help, Laura Lee.

I didn't see them at CarolinaReefs.com either. 

I know that they are available in Canada, but I haven't seen them in the US.


----------



## cyber_ecco (Feb 6, 2008)

I've heard they are only available in Canada and Europe. Don't know why. The local store here in Vancouver Canada carries them. I believe they ship to the US as well.

www.jlaquatics.com

Just so you guys know, I have seen them on my buddies tanks . The light it produces is pinkish, but it really does not look pink in the tank like the GE 9325k bulbs. It shows the reds and blues off amazing though. Its great with the midday bulbs.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Thanks cyber_ecco

I've read that the Aquaflora bulbs work really well with the Midday bulbs. That's why I am interested in them.

Thanks for the link. I'll check it out.

I wonder why they aren't available in the US?

Left C


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

In the US they are sold under a company called D-DAquariumsolutions.com.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

Shipping is crazy expensive from anywhere, even Canada. I just filled out the shopping cart with four bulbs just to see what shipping would be and it was close to $50.00 !


----------



## Jens (Apr 21, 2006)

Try the North America distributor directly.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Found the bulbs but you have to email them for the price... I'm not ready to buy yet, so anyone who emails them- mind posting the results?


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

I've been interested in these bulbs since I first heard about them...I've inquired about (and am waiting for an answer) regarding kelvin rating (though they peak somewhere around 440 and 650 nm? it looks like)...

I emailed about a price: 
"Objet : RE: Xenia - Formulaire de contact

Hello Cole,

The 54w aquaflora goes for 24,95 each. Shipping them in the USA would cost
about 20 USD 

We have them in stock

Phil
Xenia "

I think I'm going to order some...I'll let you know what I think...I wonder how close they are to the midday 6K...


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

That's not that bad...


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

They're supposed to work 1 for 1 with the Miday bulbs. They are supposed to be an excellent combination together!


----------



## Kayakbabe (Sep 4, 2005)

Aquatek in Austin Texas carries Giesemann.
That is where I buy mine.

If you are interested in Tunze. Aquatek is the U.S. distributor for Tunze also.

google for "Aquatek Tropical Fish"


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Now, if we can just find an inexpensive fixture to use them..


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

ColeMan said:


> I've been interested in these bulbs since I first heard about them...I've inquired about (and am waiting for an answer) regarding kelvin rating (though they peak somewhere around 440 and 650 nm? it looks like)...
> 
> I emailed about a price:
> "Objet : RE: Xenia - Formulaire de contact
> ...


Hi Cole

Where did you find these Aquaflora bulbs? Is it "Objet : RE: Xenia - Formulaire de contact?

Thanks
Left c


----------



## Jens (Apr 21, 2006)

Left C said:


> Hi Cole
> 
> Where did you find these Aquaflora bulbs? Is it "Objet : RE: Xenia - Formulaire de contact?
> 
> ...


Xenia is the North America distributor for Giesemann, check my link a couple post before


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

I emailed Xenia and they told me I could order them from them, as per my post earlier...I'm really tempted. Anyone know the K rating?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

From my general browsings I recall the K rating is somewhere around the 4,000 to 5,500 mark. Supposedly these bulbs show off the reds and blues without appearing pinkish.




ColeMan said:


> I emailed Xenia and they told me I could order them from them, as per my post earlier...I'm really tempted. Anyone know the K rating?


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

I knew they were low, but not quite sure how low...Thanks for that...


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

Has anyone tried e-mailing Sunlight Supply?

They carry a lot of Giesemann bulbs but rarely update their site or catalog. :icon_roll


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Jens said:


> Try the North America distributor directly.


Hi Jens

This is listed on their website with no price: http://www.giesemannlicht.com/main.cfm?p=03_120&l=En&MID=248&CID=270&ID=2497

I sent them a message asking for the price plus shipping two of them.

Thanks,
Left C


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

I just posted the price a few posts up - $26.95 + ~$20 shipping to the US


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Is that $20 per bulb, or can you order multiple bulbs and still only ship for $20?


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

My take on this is that shipping charges would start at ~$20 with having one bulb shipped; for two bulb it would probably be a couple bucks more...Just my assumption...I think it may have to do with the shipping box they charge for?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

If that's the case, then ordering multiple bulbs might make it cost-effective... otherwise, $46.95 for a single bulb is a but much IMO, since there are cheaper sources for rather similar bulbs?


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

Completely agreed...I bet you could get 8 for the cost of the bulbs plus like $30 for shipping...those t5's sure don't weight that much!!


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

ColeMan said:


> I just posted the price a few posts up - $26.95 + ~$20 shipping to the US


Thanks Coleman

I'm interested in the 24w versions and not the 54w version that you listed a price for. But, counting shipping it won't be very much difference. This is a scam, IMO!!!



ColeMan said:


> I've been interested in these bulbs since I first heard about them...I've inquired about (and am waiting for an answer) regarding kelvin rating (though they peak somewhere around 440 and 650 nm? it looks like)...
> 
> I emailed about a price:
> "Objet : RE: Xenia - Formulaire de contact
> ...


HERE'S THE COLOR SPECTRUM OF THE AQUAFLORA BULB. IT'S MORE IMPORTANT THAT THE KELVIN RATING.









LEFT C


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks for the color spectrum, that's good info for the plants.

I also want to know what the bulbs look like to my eye, however, since I don't usually care for the look of bulbs with a


> K rating... somewhere around the 4,000 to 5,500 mark.


 :smile:


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

i was really only interested in K rating because I wanted to know what kind of "hue" to expect from the light - Thanks for the spectral info though, interestingly similar to the midday, though higher red peak it looks like.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Don't go strictly by the Kevin rating. Take a look at the GE 9325K bulbs and Current's 10,000K bulbs spectrum regions. They are entirely different, but the Kelvin Rating is only 675° difference or less than a 1% difference. Look at the spectral charts for better information.

GE 9325K:









Current 10,000K: http://www.current-usa.com/sunpaq.html


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

the K rating can still give you a good idea of the bulbs "color" - that is the "hue" cast over (or into) your tank...but you're definitely right about K ratings being relatively insignificant...


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Hum ... why is a GE 9325K bulb pink and why does a Current or Coralife 10,000K bulb have a blueish cast? There's only 1% difference in the Kelvin rating. The color spectrum of the bulbs are very important and the Kelvin rating is just the temperature that it takes to heat up a black body. Some companies don't even advertise their correct kelvin rating. It's sometimes a marketing gimmick.

From: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kelvin
"The kelvin (rating) is often used in the measure of the color temperature of light sources. Color temperature is based upon the principle that a black body radiator emits light whose color depends on the temperature of the radiator. Black bodies with temperatures below about 4000 K appear reddish whereas those above about 7500 K appear bluish. Color temperature is important in the fields of image projection and photography where a color temperature of approximately 5500 K is required to match “daylight” film emulsions. In astronomy, the stellar classification of stars and their place on the Hertzsprung-Russell diagram are based, in part, upon their surface temperature. The Sun, for instance, has an effective photosphere temperature of 5778 K."

The main problem is that many bulb manufactures don't rate their bulbs by the correct Kelvin rating. Hagen sure has some odd Kelvin ratings. Even the GE 9325K bulb is odd for some reason.


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

you're certainly right about manufacturers misrepresenting K ratings, but from what I've heard giesemann is one of the few whose claims are in fact accurate...though i suppose it wouldn't much matter if all the others were incorrect, as there would be no real standard for comparison, unless you were to compare it to only giesemann lamps (which is actually what i intended to do - compare it to my middays).


----------



## Kayakbabe (Sep 4, 2005)

Ya know.. there are so many stories about cheap and home made fixtures burning up... I'd make a home made tank before I would ever make a home made light fixture... 120 gallons of water on the floor or leaking through to the bottom floor are not a nice thing to have happen... 

BUT... to me a water leak is MUCH LESS of a problem than my whole entire house burning up along with all my possessions (and if I lived in an apartment.. all my neighbors possessions) because a lighting fixture blew up or sparked out or simply caught on fire. There are too many anecdotes about this and I know several people who it has happened to. 

My 2 cents for what it is worth.. spend the money on the parts that could potentially do the most damage... save the money on the things that actually make sense to save money on.

There are no home made or cheapo light fixtures over my tanks for good reason.


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

what the hell are you talking about?! (Am i missing something here)!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Left C - did Xenia ever get back with you about the shipping cost for 2 bulbs?

Kayak- I just saw an idential post on another thread, and 2 more idential posts on different threads on the shrimp forum- R U OK? Too many windows open or something? LOL


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

lauraleellbp said:


> Left C - did Xenia ever get back with you about the shipping cost for 2 bulbs?


I haven't heard from them.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Just to resurrect an old thread b/c I've had my eyes out- here's another option.

Didn't price out shipping from Canadia-land, though

http://www.jlaquatics.com/phpstore/store_pages/category-info.php?category_ID=378


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

OK so I went through the check-out process to find out about shipping... $48.23 for one 48" bulb!


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Is $48.23 for the bulb + the shipping? I hope it's not just for the shipping.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

No, it was just under $26 for the bulb, plus the $48 JUST shipping! :icon_conf


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

$74 for a T5 bulb! Double


----------



## Daud (Jun 23, 2007)

lauraleellbp said:


> No, it was just under $26 for the bulb, plus the $48 JUST shipping! :icon_conf


What happened to shipping for 4 48" bulbs ?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I didn't try- I figured it could only go up from there, and I wasn't willing to pay that much for shipping no matter what.

Eventually someone in the US will start supplying these (anyone else want to help me put a bug in Orlando's ear? LOL)


----------



## Daud (Jun 23, 2007)

lauraleellbp said:


> I didn't try- I figured it could only go up from there, ..)


Maybe not by much...if you are already registered there, can you try 8 or 4 ?


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

I FOUND SOME I FOUND SOME!! Anyone else interested? I've got to order 6 bulbs minimum from them, so I'll have an extra 2 up for sale if anyone wants to put them on "reserve." Oh yes - they're 21.99/bulb to me, I'd sell them for the same (plus shipping of course)...


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

You have a link?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

How much was shipping?


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

It was a special request from the guys at aquarium solution; it wasn't listed with their available stock online....shipping is $15 for all 6 bulbs...


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

That's awesome! :thumbsup: 

I'd grab one... but my tank budget is already dedicated elsewhere for the next few months


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Sweet, they pulled through. Awesome.


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

Oops..I forgot to post the link for everyone else: 

http://www.theaquariumsolution.com/available_usa

They're not listed with normal available stock, so to get them you have to send a special request via e-mail. I asked and they said this is a common item that they usually have in stock; the demand, apparently, is too low at this time to be included on their website. He also told me they expect to have a more regular/larger supply by september. I'll post some pics after I get them in case anyone is interested.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

I posted the following a few days ago at APC:

Go to the following site and click on the US sites: http://www.theaquariumsolution.com/worldwide_partners

Here's some: http://www.theaquariumsolution.com/available-usa/lighting-t5-tubes?page=1


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

Man - I don't know how I missed both the info on their website and your post. I guess I'm just a couple of steps behind this week. :icon_redf


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

ColeMan said:


> Man - I don't know how I missed both the info on their website and your post. I guess I'm just a couple of steps behind this week. :icon_redf


No, it's not your fault.

You know how APC has been up and down this week. I couldn't get to APC so that I could copy and paste so that I could post it here until yesterday.

It was kind of hard to find because they are based in England, I believe, but they have some US based shops and other countries as well.. You just have to search around their main site until you find the US shops and then go to Aquafola.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Left C said:


> No, it's not your fault.
> 
> You know how APC has been up and down this week. I couldn't get to APC so that I could copy and paste so that I could post it here until yesterday.
> 
> I was kind of hard to find because they are based in England, I believe, but they have some US based shops and other coutries as well.. You just have to search around their main site until you find the US shops and then go to Aquafola.


Exactly Left C....


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

I just inquired about ordering 2 24w Aquaflora and 2 24w Midday bulbs. I'm going to order some next week. I also asked him about other payment methods than what he mentioned when I replied.

This is the response that I got from:

"Phil Gilbert" <[email protected]> Thursday, July 10, 2008 1:37 PM

Hello 

I have got the request from my partner in UK that you are looking for the following bulbs: 

24w T5 Aquaflora and 24 w T5 Midday. 

We have them in stock and we sell them for 21,99 a piece. 

Shipping will cost 25 dollars to your location for up to 12 x unit. 

If you want to place the order we can ship it today but we need your shipping address and Credit card information faxed to 450-721-0429 and signed with the total amount that will be charged for your order.

=========================================

I just got a reply back about other payment methods.

Hello

You can also call me at the time of order. My phone number is 1-866-721-7445. That way I can use your Visa Debit without problem. If you want you may want to make a group buy at this point? I will be able to give you a discount then 

Thanks 

Phil

Xenia


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I don't think Orlando posted the info in this thread, but just FYI Giesemann won't honor the mfgr's warranty for bulbs in the US... so just be forewarned.

I think the bigger shipping cost was b/c I was looking at 4' bulbs.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Where may I find out more about the warranty issues?

You have my curiosity up.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I heard through Orlando, he posted that in a few threads here and on APC both, I think... it's why he's not carrying them at GreenLeaf. PM him or maybe he'll chime in here?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi! Yup...I was going to carry them via my vendor, then there were problems with the warranty issues. Every time somebody had a problem he would warrant the issue and was not compensated by the parent company
who is the sole supplier of Gieseman.
D&DAquariumSollution is the parent company to deal with regarding these bulbs. I think Coleman was able to break the system and get himself some Aquafloras for pretty cheap.

I've read that DD Aquariums is the company that buys them from Canada and labels them as their own and they are cheaper than buying them from J&L Aquatics.Quote, Left C 

That was me!


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Right now, I feel just like the time that I found a dead skunk under a woodpile.

What were the warranty issues anyway? Were they broken bulbs, defective bulbs, etc? Were there many warranty issues? Are the Aquaflora bulbs normally bad or defective? This sure is strange news.

Edit: I'm going to get me a Cheerwine and some hot dogs from down the street. I believe that I am having trans-fat withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

They siad it could have been defective bulbs or defective fixtures. There are tons of places to get these fixtures and bulbs(mid day). Aqua Flora is not very popular in the reef scene so its hard to find. I would only hope some
suppliers out there would warrant any issue.
But our vendor (vary huge) are not willing to carry a product without warranty to back of defective product.
Maybe its just them, they are a rather huge vendor here on the east and west coast.
I wonder if Coleman had any luck. I still buy the bulbs even though I take the chance...Good luck


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Thanks everyone for explaining things. I really appreciate it.

I feel much better since I just had three dogs, an order of fries and a Cheerwine. I don't have any signs of trans-fat withdrawal symptoms anymore.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Left C said:


> Thanks everyone for explaining things. I really appreciate it.
> 
> I feel much better since I just had three dogs, an order of fries and a *Cheerwine*. I don't have any signs of trans-fat withdrawal symptoms anymore.


You're just trying to make me jealous, aren't you! :icon_cry:


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

lauraleellbp said:


> You're just trying to make me jealous, aren't you! :icon_cry:


Oh no, just the opposite. I'll send you a six pack or whatever will fit into a Priority Mail flat rate box if you will PM me your mailing address on July 23 and pay for shipping. That's payday and I'm broke until then. I can even substitute a bottle or two of Nu Grape soda. Just let me know.

You're probably suffering from Cheerwine withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## Rod Hay (Feb 11, 2006)

I used www.Reefgeek.com to source my Giesemann T5 when I purchased my unit last year. The pricing was the best I found and shipping cost weren't bad. Their packaging was great and I had no damages.

Their website is informative and I loved the ease of seeing the various bulbs spectral charts.

http://www.reefgeek.com/lighting/T5_Fluorescent/Bulbs/


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Left C said:


> Oh no, just the opposite. I'll send you a six pack or whatever will fit into a Priority Mail flat rate box if you will PM me your mailing address on July 23 and pay for shipping. That's payday and I'm broke until then. I can even substitute a bottle or two of Nu Grape soda. Just let me know.
> 
> You're probably suffering from Cheerwine withdrawal symptoms.


OMG Really? :icon_eek: You're awesome!  You're getting PM now...


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Here's a list of US stores:
http://www.theaquariumsolution.com/?q=node/442

I called the stores in Virginia and they had all of the Geisemann's T5 bulbs except for the Aquaflora.

I asked these two stores about any warranty problems and they said no.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Rod Hay said:


> I used www.Reefgeek.com to source my Giesemann T5 when I purchased my unit last year. The pricing was the best I found and shipping cost weren't bad. Their packaging was great and I had no damages.
> 
> Their website is informative and I loved the ease of seeing the various bulbs spectral charts.
> 
> http://www.reefgeek.com/lighting/T5_Fluorescent/Bulbs/


Thanks Ron.

They don't have the Aquaflora bulbs listed, though.

I just called them and a recording said that the customer center will be closed all day Friday July 11 and closed all day Sunday July 13.:icon_evil


----------

